# Any advice for a disabled furry?



## crystallinecanine (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm going to be fursuiting for the first time at a large scale convention, Phoenix ComiCon this year but there's an issue I didn't have to deal with last year. I use forearm crutches to help me walk now and I'm not sure if it's going to be okay to have a fursuit and walking sticks... 
I already have limited vision with the head on but it could be dangerous for people, children, and for myself if I do decide to go out in a semi-bulky costume. I have an option to either:

A. Wear the suit with caution but possibly with consequences
B. Use a different mobility device with the suit on and be less kinetic (which is least desirable)
C. Or just not wear the suit at all... I really don't want to do this...

I know I'm reaching out to a mostly abled audience but if anyone can lay some advice, tips, or suggestions for me I would greatly appreciate it! ComiCon is right around the corner so I need to be prepared! ^-^ Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Catington (Apr 27, 2016)

Going alone or with somebody? If so, they
could look after you all the time, I guess.
If not, the best option would be probably C.
It's not like you are able to use the suit only
once, by that I mean once you're okay and
there's gonna be another con, you could
use it without issues.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2016)

If you're dead set on suiting at this con, rent a wheelchair for the weekend. You will still be mobile to a degree and you can suit at the same time. I've seen this at a number of cons. Your handler can be the motive force for your chair.

Just my $0.02 USD worth.


----------



## Simo (Apr 27, 2016)

crystallinecanine said:


> I'm going to be fursuiting for the first time at a large scale convention, Phoenix ComiCon this year but there's an issue I didn't have to deal with last year. I use forearm crutches to help me walk now and I'm not sure if it's going to be okay to have a fursuit and walking sticks...
> I already have limited vision with the head on but it could be dangerous for people, children, and for myself if I do decide to go out in a semi-bulky costume. I have an option to either:
> 
> A. Wear the suit with caution but possibly with consequences
> ...



Hey there! Hopefully the con proves fun, no matter what the final decision, but a few questions:

1. Is the condition likely to be ongoing?
2. Will there be a friend with you, to help? I'm gonna guess yes on this one.

If the answer to #1 is yes, I say go for it, and find a way to fursuit as much as is feasible, though safely.

You can practice at home, and see how that goes...how long you're able to, and what things you are able to do. And there is the option of some kinda mobility aid, maybe a wheel-chair, maybe something kinda inbetween device. It may not be as fun, but at least you'll be out there. I also tend to think people are pretty accommodating, about things like this. I went to a con of about 1,000 furs a few weeks back, and there were a number of fursuiters in wheelchairs or with other aids in walking, and people were variously helpful, and respectful. I met a really nice spotted skunk in a wheelchair, of all critters...may have been the only other skunk at the con, and he seemed to be able to still give hugs and be goofy. 

It also takes a lot of courage to do this. So many times, we take for granted that everyone has the same basic means of getting about and functioning in the world, but in truth, this varies widely. I work in a large, college library, and the one duty I have I like the most is being the go-to person at the main desk in helping users with disabilities, ranging from vision, to hearing to mobility, and arranging staff trainings and outreach. I'm always amazed at the obstacles people are able to surmount, especially when they're not easy.

Well, I hope this helps, investigate your options, and don't let the world get ya down!


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> Hey there! Hopefully the con proves fun, no matter what the final decision, but a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is the condition likely to be ongoing?
> 2. Will there be a friend with you, to help? I'm gonna guess yes on this one.
> ...



Thanks! I do believe the condition is going to be ongoing for a while, as it might be neurological (doctors don't know anything yet) so your suggstions are helpful. I think that a wheelchair is the best choice; I have a couple of rolling walkers but they don't help unless I sit down and someone pushes me, haha! Thank you again! ^-^


----------



## Nataku (Apr 28, 2016)

Make sure you've got a spotter. Or preferably, more than one xD It's always fun to go with groups of friends anyhow right? The wheelchair is best at this stage, as it will be the least likely to put you and others at risk of injury. In time, for future cons, try working on building a fursuit head with a grater range of visibility or commissioning someone who is known for making heads with good visibility. That way if you do go back to crutches, you'll be able to see your placement much easier. 
Also, I would say do not be afraid to ask someone for help at a con, because furry cons tend to be full of people who understand the difficulties of fursuits. But you mention this is a comicon. There are likely to be lots of folks there who do not understand basic fursuit etiquette. So if you get trapped in a throng of people who don't understand you are trying to go through, is not it better to do that while sitting in a chair, or trying to balance standing with crutches? Also, this is where a spotter is super handy.


----------



## Troj (May 8, 2016)

Some people don't have a choice, but I've always found crutches hard to work with, myself. I've always preferred a walker over crutches--but, the trade-off there is, your hands aren't free.

I certainly think you'll benefit from having a spotter, at least.


----------

